# New Dish Network ViP622-1 DVR - any news or release date?



## mkerdman (Mar 10, 2004)

Is there any news or a release date for the new Dish Network ViP622-1 DVR with MPEG-4 and VC-1 support, a 500GB HDD and the ability to hook up USB drives for extra storage?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mkerdman said:


> Is there any news or a release date for the new Dish Network ViP622-1 DVR with MPEG-4 and VC-1 support, a 500GB HDD and the ability to hook up USB drives for extra storage?


Only that they renamed it ViP722.

It is believed that it has no additional features than the ViP622 other than the larger disc. And that no addditional disc space is available for your recordings.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I believe he is referring to the dual tuner single output receiver. I received a new installation handbook the other day and it is referred to as Model 612 receiver. As for the 722 it does not list the size of the hard drive but it does state that the recording time is the same as the 622. The only difference that is shown between the 622 and the 722 is that the 722 is black and the 622 is silver.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> I believe he is referring to the dual tuner single output receiver. I received a new installation handbook the other day and it is referred to as Model 612 receiver. As for the 722 it does not list the size of the hard drive but it does state that the recording time is the same as the 622. The only difference that is shown between the 622 and the 722 is that the 722 is black and the 622 is silver.


I like the idea of a dual sat/single ota tuner with single tv output. I will never use a second tv with my setup and think the 622's software could be optimized by dropping the ability to accomodate a second output.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You want the 612 model then. It does only a single output.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You want the 612 model then. It does only a single output.


The specs he first quoted are the ones originally announced for the ViP622-1 and now called the ViP722.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sthor said:


> I like the idea of a dual sat/single ota tuner with single tv output. I will never use a second tv with my setup and think the 622's software could be optimized by dropping the ability to accomodate a second output.


What extra features would you expect to ssee on such a unit vs using a Vip622 today in single mode?

I don't ever intend to use my ViP622 in dual mode to drive two separate viewing experiences... but I don't see what functional difference would be available in a single output version vs what we already have today.

What "optimization" would you expect to see?

Just curious.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You want the 612 model then. It does only a single output.


I have never heard of the 612. You learn something every day I guess.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Try to keep up Geronimo


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 612 has been talked about for a while ... the only benefit I can see is less parts (no 2nd output except RF). Otherwise get a 622 and if you ever need TV2 you have it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

lakebum431 said:


> Try to keep up Geronimo


I am trying. trust me I am trying.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

HDMe said:


> What extra features would you expect to ssee on such a unit vs using a Vip622 today in single mode?
> 
> I don't ever intend to use my ViP622 in dual mode to drive two separate viewing experiences... but I don't see what functional difference would be available in a single output version vs what we already have today.
> 
> ...


Dropping uneeded references to TV1 & TV2 might simplify the system enough that Dish could present all 3 tuners in a rational format rather than hiding the OTA tuner.

The OTA tuner now is handled as though somebody just grafted it on at the last minute rather than making it an integral part of the code. Why can't the swap function directly address all 3 tuners?


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Any word on a release date?

-Funk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sthor said:


> Dropping uneeded references to TV1 & TV2 might simplify the system enough that Dish could present all 3 tuners in a rational format rather than hiding the OTA tuner.
> 
> The OTA tuner now is handled as though somebody just grafted it on at the last minute rather than making it an integral part of the code. Why can't the swap function directly address all 3 tuners?


I doubt you would see these addressed just as a function of a single output... since the naming convention could be fixed now, and they could have made the swap button toggle through all three tuners now... so these are not limited to the 2-tv-output nature of the ViP622.

You are pointing out some nice things to be fixed, though... and they could still fix these if they wanted on a future ViP622 update.


----------



## nychgan (Feb 1, 2005)

No more status updates?

I am still waiting. Will it have external hard drive support from the first date it come out?


----------

